# Postmates is pretty chill



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

I just started a couple days ago and I actually really like it. I feel much more free than with Uber because I'm alone 95% of the time and I can just blast my music on the road.

A focus on the dinner rush between 4 and 8pm is guaranteed good business, especially now what with people staying inside.

The only thing I don't like is when you roll up to some restaurant and you have to order like 12 things for the customer. Or when people live 20 minutes away and order fast food, and you know their fries will be all soggy (I would find that gross). Although not my problem I guess.

All in all, definitely not bad, and pretty decent tips too. Pick up and drop off also seems much more straightforward than with Uber, where I spend half my time looking for the exact locations and the address is wrong a lot of the time too.

This gig seems like it would be especially nice when you're burned out with people/drunks and want more alone time.


----------



## 2win (Jun 29, 2019)

Curious what kind of places you are picking up at. Drugstores? Grocery? Just togo food? Are you doing any other apps/gig work simultaneously? I’m cautious going inside anywhere public. Indoors is where viruses seem to really fester.


----------



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

So far it's been all fast food places and sit-down restaurants that do curbside. 

The virus has kind of simplified things because in practice this almost always means drive through, so you don't even have to get out of your car until the drop off. No more running inside, since the dining rooms and common areas are closed to the public. It also means minimal contact.


----------



## 2win (Jun 29, 2019)

UbaBrah said:


> So far it's been all fast food places and sit-down restaurants that do curbside.
> 
> The virus has kind of simplified things because in practice this almost always means drive through, so you don't even have to get out of your car until the drop off. No more running inside, since the dining rooms and common areas are closed to the public. It also means minimal contact.


And most people do front-door dropoff so you don't have to meet them? I assume it's optional or just mandatory now? How are the tips? I'd go out driving if I knew there was zero risk of exposure, but seems an unrealistic expectation at this point. Good to hear it's minimal at least!


----------



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

So far they've mostly come out ahead of time and we've done the outstretched arm thing. They go back in pronto so it's all over within 5 or 10 seconds. I mean, for people in heavily infected areas it's probably best to just stay in, but if you're going to do a gig then this is safer than having multiple pax breathing down your neck.

As for tips I'm currently at 50%, all between $3 and $6 so far. The base pay you get isn't great of course but it's still pretty good for a few bucks in a pinch.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

I'm taking a liking to it as well seeing as how all other jobs are going away.

I didn't like it before because it was probably like $5 an hour. I think they are busier now for sure and would have probably been out of business by now otherwise.

I think if you stay on from 11-9pm everyday you can make 500 a week just picking and choosing easy runs, and working around whatever else it is you already do with your time.


----------



## SteveAvery (Jan 20, 2016)

Postmates is horse sh*t.
Doordash is far better. Making 4x the amount on DD than PM.


----------



## Prawn Connery (Mar 26, 2020)

Postmates is garbage in my experience.

You never know what a pickup will pay before accepting the trip, and in general make less money. I will admit that I only did 3 deliveries on Postmates and went into it with low expectations just to try it out, after having read many bad things about it. The bad things I read about it turned out to be on point so I just uninstalled the app


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

UbaBrah said:


> I just started a couple days ago and I actually really like it. I feel much more free than with Uber because I'm alone 95% of the time and I can just blast my music on the road.
> 
> A focus on the dinner rush between 4 and 8pm is guaranteed good business, especially now what with people staying inside.
> 
> ...


How much does PM pay per mile where ur at?


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Prawn Connery said:


> Postmates is garbage in my experience.
> 
> You never know what a pickup will pay before accepting the trip, and in general make less money. I will admit that I only did 3 deliveries on Postmates and went into it with low expectations just to try it out, after having read many bad things about it. The bad things I read about it turned out to be on point so I just uninstalled the app


Wow u did 3 whole orders? Thanks for sharing that valuable insight


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

UbaBrah said:


> I just started a couple days ago and I actually really like it. I feel much more free than with Uber because I'm alone 95% of the time and I can just blast my music on the road.
> 
> A focus on the dinner rush between 4 and 8pm is guaranteed good business, especially now what with people staying inside.
> 
> ...


Is the money actually decent


----------



## goobered (Feb 2, 2020)

It depends on what the rates are in your market. Postmates is a total ripoff here. 

I believe they steal tips.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

UbaBrah said:


> I just started a couple days ago and I actually really like it. I feel much more free than with Uber because I'm alone 95% of the time and I can just blast my music on the road.
> 
> A focus on the dinner rush between 4 and 8pm is guaranteed good business, especially now what with people staying inside.
> 
> ...


It must have improved. The pay was such absolute crap for me and so many folks didn't tip. They at least show where you're going now though, but I took a couple maybe 3 weeks ago and the crap pay plus a $2 tip just wasn't worth it. Too many orders you have to do yourself. I want shit ready or close to it when I arrive.


----------



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

No, the money is not great. But at least you stay busy and there is demand - in my market Uber is dead right now, I'd be waiting an hour between pings. I can do 8 deliveries in 2.5 hours and make $50-60. The cost of living is very cheap in my area, so it doesn't take much for me to make some decent bill money.

When all this has blown over I will go back to Ubering though.


----------



## Prawn Connery (Mar 26, 2020)

uberboy1212 said:


> Wow u did 3 whole orders? Thanks for sharing that valuable insight





Fuzzyelvis said:


> It must have improved. The pay was such absolute crap for me and so many folks didn't tip. They at least show where you're going now though, but I took a couple maybe 3 weeks ago and the crap pay plus a $2 tip just wasn't worth it. Too many orders you have to do yourself. I want shit ready or close to it when I arrive.


That's the exact kind of thing I read in advance and I almost didn't want it bothers hiding up but I thought I'd give it a try. My first three orders, or exactly that. Garbage long-distance low pay no tip


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

goobered said:


> It depends on what the rates are in your market. Postmates is a total ripoff here.
> 
> I believe they steal tips.


I'm wondering about the tips too. I had an old man tell me yesterday that his grocery orders have an automatic 15 % tip put on, and there was no tip from him. He was old so maybe he messed that up. I noticed that tips come in very early the next morning . Unlikely the customer is getting up at 4am to tip me. In the least they are guilty of delaying tips.

Right now I'm sitting in a walmart parking lot. I've been sitting here for over 1 hour waiting for these morons to bring my 2 orders out. I'm only waiting because these grocery deliveries usually tip around $10. Total bs! People are panic shipping for food because the news is saying the food supply chain is broken. There are 30 cars behind me!!!!!


----------



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

Woke up to 2 beefy tips this morning, $6 and $15. A couple of thoughts: people are used to tipping delivery people. Not so much with Uber, where pax are basically already paying for the full service and often don't feel the need to add anything on top. And no, 3 deliveries is not enough to get a proper feel for this.

Now more than ever, people are grateful not to have to leave their houses. I'm actually changing my mind on the pay. It's really not that bad, especially if you don't want to deal with people.

I've been very surprised by the tips. I figured it would be almost exclusively $1-3 but in this first week alone I've had 5, 6 10, 15 dollar tips. Really not too shabby.

Also, most people are now requesting drop off at the door, so contact with others has been reduced to virtually 0.


----------



## Ballard_Driver (Jan 10, 2016)

I think DD pays better overall, and is more consistent due to the pay structure. It kind of averages out your tips so no delivery is outright garbage like on PM... BUT PM is weird because your tips just keep flowing in. After I did my first 10-15 deliveries, I was like "WOW, this sucks. Nobody is tipping, and the money is horrible." But then tips on those several day orders just kept coming in. It makes it impossible to ever figure out what you actually made in a given day or week, but when I averaged out the total number of deliveries vs pay, it wasn't as horrible as it seemed to be right off the bat.

But I still think DD pays better overall, and doesn't have that weirdness about it.


----------

